# Replacing Bushings On Craftsman 6" X 18" Lathe.



## pgmrdan (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a Craftsman 101.07301 lathe.  I need to replace some bushings.

What are my chances that Oilite makes equivalent bushings to the original ones used by Atlas?

Is there any place where I can find the dimensions of the bushings used in my lathe?


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 23, 2015)

Not sure about the six inch but on my 12" most bushings are standard motor bushing that cane be bought at most hardware stores.


----------



## Kernbigo (Oct 24, 2015)

don't use oil lite it is to soft


----------



## David S (Oct 24, 2015)

Try posting this in the Atlas forum.  Robert will be able to answer your question for sure.

David


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 24, 2015)

i believe the model you have has Babbitt bearings.
that could be confirmed if you could post a picture.
in the event that you do have babbitt bearings, you would not easily convert it to an oillite bushing system
earlier models the craftsman 80 (AA Manufacturing) had oilite spindle bushings that can be purchased commercially.
generally speaking, they will be need to be reamed to size


----------



## pgmrdan (Oct 24, 2015)

Definitely not babbitt bearings.  I just removed them.  They're scored and need replacement.

I thought removing them would be a LOT tougher than it was.

ID is 1/2", OD is 5/8", and length is 1 1/8".  They should be easy to find replacements for and then press in.

Thanks guys!


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 24, 2015)

The Craftsman 101.07301 has sleeve bearings.  As far as is known, Atlas never used babbit bearings in any of the 6" models, only up through about 1945 in the 9", 10" and 12".  Timken bearings were an option on the early 10" and standard from about 1945.  One model (at a time) of the early 12" had Timken bearings from about 1940 on.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 25, 2015)

...and that's why Robert's the man!!!


----------



## pgmrdan (Oct 27, 2015)

Bushings have been ordered.


----------



## pgmrdan (Oct 29, 2015)

Bushings have arrived.  That was quick!

Anyone know where I can find some 1/2" TG&P?  At the moment Online Metals has it in metric diameters only.  I could use 5/8" too.  I only need less than a foot of each but I'll buy longer pieces if necessary.


----------



## Andre (Oct 29, 2015)

I believe McMaster sells TGP


----------



## pgmrdan (Oct 29, 2015)

I found a 1' x 1/2" piece of 1045 TG&P on ebay for a pretty good price compared to the other places.  Thanks for the reply Andre.


----------



## compsurge (Nov 2, 2015)

On the McMaster precision ground shafting, be aware that it is delivered within the diameter accuracy, but can be axially deformed. I had ordered a 3/8" diameter rod that was visibly bent.


----------

